# Falken Ze912 tyres - thoughts?



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Needing a couple of tyres in 215/45/17 and wondered about these? Anyone from here had them as currently seeing mixed reviews generally online. Thanks.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Got them on the C30 from the dealers, personally avoid. They don't feel at all planted in the wet, and these all have a good 7.75mm on them!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

go for kumho I'm surprised how good they are


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

FK452's are a lot better, and not much more expensive.

Back to PS3's for me next though, never worth skimping on rubber IMO


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

RussZS said:


> FK452's are a lot better, and not much more expensive.


+1

I've put these on quite a few of my previous cars & they are a really good all rounder for the money imo


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Which kuhmo alzak? 

Had Goodyear eagle f1 asymmetric in the best and have been good just wondered if any cheaper options worth considering.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I use to have good years assy 1 and I have to say kumho are not much off them there is difference on wet but not much believe me I do have kumho ku37


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Hankook V12 and S1 Evo's are worth a look too


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I get mine for £61 for corner I don't think You can found something cheaper and good as this


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Kumho KU31 - Excellent tyres! :thumb:


----------



## mx_rab (May 25, 2011)

I have 4 of these on my audi a3. Had 4 falken 452s on previously, i only got 8000 out of the 452s but these stick like sh#t to a blanket, the treadwear on 452s are a 280 if i remember correctly and the 912s are 380 and thats why i went for them as they are harder wearing. However that does compromise performance, not alot but it does. 
If you want performace for not alot more 452s are dogs, however if you doing alot of miles 912s.


----------



## mx_rab (May 25, 2011)

Alzak said:


> I get mine for £61 for corner I don't think You can found something cheaper and good as this


How the hell did you manage that? Mines were £81 per corner


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Is that 17" Al?


----------



## mx_rab (May 25, 2011)

Oh sorry i was talking 18", my bad.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

http://www.camskill.co.uk/m54b0s15p...ALKEN_FK452_FALKEN_FK_452_-_215_45R17_87Y_TL_

£64.15


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2008)

i'm running them on my TT and i have to say they are very good wet or dry although they don't last as long as some but at £74 for 225/40 r 18 there very good.
I would also try the fk452 they have lots of good reviews i know of 400+bhp TT's running these with no problems at all..


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

Another vote for falken 452 ,s from here


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I have them on the front of my FWD 320hp Golf GTI and they cope really, really well. They are better to me, than the RE050's they replaced, which I managed to eat in 4k miles!


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Goodyear Eagle F1s are good vfm and perform well.
I'm a die hard Conti Sport Contact fan but they ain't cheap.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

no mine are 18s shop is called EARS.co.uk


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

RussZS said:


> I have them on the front of my FWD 320hp Golf GTI and they cope really, really well. They are better to me, than the RE050's they replaced, which I managed to eat in 4k miles!


I heard that RE050's are very noisy few members on cupranet got them and they are unhappy


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

bit dirty...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Its an old tyre. the FK452's are better, Kuhmo Ecsta SPT are even better.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2008)

Alzak said:


> I heard that RE050's are very noisy few members on cupranet got them and they are unhappy


I had these on mine before the ze912 they set me back £600 a set and only lasted 7k miles  the flakens are just as good if not better and for half the price.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I heard that BFgoodrich Gforce are good and do not cost much


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

I've ran a full set on my 1 series for the past 6k miles. They are hardly showing any wear, they are cheap and the are a million times better in the winter that the RFTs they replaced. I give the car some stick through a twisty road on my way to work and have had no problems with them when pushing on.

A good mid range all rounder in my opinion.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have the Falken 912's on mmy Vectra C in the 225/45/17 size and they are the best tyres yet and I am currently running on my second set. I have had Goodyears in NCT and F1GSD3 and they are terrible in the wet and a total waste of time if there is any snow around. The 912's work well in all weathers and last years snow didnt stop me doing my usual driving and I live at the bottom of a hill and the car is automatic so I can get stuck easily and have with the other makes of tyre but not the Falkens. I paid in July £83 each fully fitted


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I had a pair of 912s on the Focus and couldn't really knock them to be honest. No better or worse than the T1-Rs they replaced, except they were a little cheaper, but seemed perfectly fine for the car. What they would be like on something with more power, but 250 lb ft and a heavy right foot didn't make them break traction as easily as I thought


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

RussZS said:


> I have them on the front of my FWD 320hp Golf GTI and they cope really, really well. They are better to me, than the RE050's they replaced, which I managed to eat in 4k miles!


Which ones do you have Russ?

Falken 912 priced at £83 fitted, Goodyear assy 2 £110.

Bearing in mind these are going on a 155bhp petrol estate car there isn't bags of torque going through so less likely to chew through them too quick and mileage is c.12k pa.

Looking at kuhmo and hankook there are quite a few different ones. Had t1rs before and didn't like them.

Tricky choice and want to make the right one heading towards winter!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Sorry, I have 452's. They are very good! Most tyre places will fit tyres for £5 per corner, so you could get them from Camskill and fitted.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

I've had 912's in 17" (on the passat) and 16" (on the skoda) form and they've both been great

The 17"s out lasted the previous conti's by 5000 miles


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks all.

Done some more reading and the Kuhmo KU39 come up very well and one of my local tyre places can do them for £158 the pair, fitted.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ku31's are good. 

I currently run Ku39's in 215/45/17 - and they are fantastic!

Really good tyre, plus got them for £63! bargin!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

davies20 said:


> Ku31's are good.
> 
> I currently run Ku39's in 215/45/17 - and they are fantastic!
> 
> Really good tyre, plus got them for £63! bargin!


Cheers, is that a full set you run? I'd only need two and probably be in the back to start with whilst the two dunlops run up front.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

ryand said:


> Cheers, is that a full set you run? I'd only need two and probably be in the back to start with whilst the two dunlops run up front.


Sorry just on he front at the moment, but a front wheel drive car so they take the majority of the stick!

i drive 'spirited' in my big old vectra which is a barge - and the tyres stick very very well.

Kumho's are massivly underestimated. I choose them over more £££ anyday.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Alzak said:


> I heard that BFgoodrich Gforce are good and do not cost much


Had those on both my Focus and my mums TT, great in all conditions. What my C30 will be getting.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

many people seems to go for branded tyres for safety but looks like some of mid range brands are much better. Tyres are important but why pay more if You can get same performance for less


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Had two kuhmo ku39 fitted yesterday, so far so good (on the rear so harder to tell the feel I guess) and at £76 each happy days I hope! 

Thanks for all the advice 

Ryan


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Most tyre places will fit tyres for £5 per corner, so you could get them from Camskill and fitted.


Looks like I need to move to Walsall mate. Cheapest fitting I can get around my area is £18 a corner.


----------

